# 1960's "Sears" (Huffy?) hundred bucks North bay Area Craigslist



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

I thought this was a pretty cool bike for only a hundred bucks. in Santa Rosa Ca









						Vintage Sears Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Sears Mainliner vintage bicycle. From the late 1950's early 1960's. Needs new tires, light does not work. Please call, text and email will not be answered.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2021)

I love nice clean original middleweight deluxe bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

the lady I bought my 50 Traveler from just sold one of these without the headlight for probably the same price in pretty bad shape. she was asking $150.00.
this one is a deal.


----------



## bloo (Aug 26, 2021)

It's clearly a Huffy, and Mainliner was a Huffy trademark that they kept using into the early 70s if not longer. Huffy has probably made some bikes for Sears, but in that era I would expect it to be labeled with one of Sears model names, not one of Huffy's. Do we have any reason to think this bike has anything to do with Sears? I suspect the seller is mistaken.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

when I put "mainliner bicycle" into Google it suggested :"Sears Mainliner Bicycle"..... then as usual, there was a CABE discussion in the results.









						JC Higgins Mainliner? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I just purchased a bike that is identical to what I had as a child. The serial number by the rear axle is W149461. On the tank it says JC Higgins, and appears to be a JC Higgins Flightliner. However, even though “liner” is clear in the faded paint on the chain guard, it looks like it says...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bloo (Aug 26, 2021)

The plot sickens....

If you go look, be sure to post the serial number. That JCHiggins isn't exactly the same (chrome on forks is different for one thing) but it sure is close. Both have Huffy chainrings too. The other one has a fork with oval stampings in the chrome (wasn't that a Murray hallmark?) and yet.... I saw a Huffy Camaro online with forks like that, and it also had a Bendix hub and the same dropouts seen on the JCHiggins as well as here.

Another Huffy-built JCHiggins Mainliner? Or maybe a year or year or two newer Huffy-built "Sears"?

Can anyone make sense of the W149461 serial number of the JCHiggins in the other thread? It doesn't start with a year digit like a Huffy-badged Huffy of that period. No Sears manufacturer code prefix either?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2021)

seems to be a bunch of these with different stickers and different tanks/lights. I call them Huffy's. everything is a Huffy after 1962.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a really nice bike for $100. Looks like all you'd need to do to it is a little wash and wax, shine up the sprocket, check the air in the tires, and take it for a cruise!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2021)

been there 5 days. it's 2 hours away from me. the best $100.00 bike on craigslist right now by a long shot.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 31, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> been there 5 days. it's 2 hours away from me. the best $100.00 bike on craigslist right now by a long shot.




I saw this bike on Craigslist for $100 a while back, and it was a 2 hour drive from home for me. Sure, it was a bit of a drive, but I knew the seller, and it's honestly the best $100 bike I've ever purchased! Some bikes are just worth the extra mileage.




Here it is after I replaced the old tires with some fresh (although slightly mismatched) whitewalls.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 31, 2021)

Very nice bike. However, nobody trademarked the name “Mainliner”. It was used by JC Higgins / Sears, Huffy, and I think maybe Murray. By the time this was made, Huffy long stopped using “Mainliner” for their bikes. This was made by Huffy for Sears. Note, there are NO “Huffy” logos on this bike. This was when Huffy was trying harder to compete with Murray in dept store bikes, yet also trying not to undermine their bike shop dealers. Murray bikes were cheaper, and they got more contracts. Obviously, that tactic failed and all the American companies fell into that wormhole especially when Chinese manufacturers got involved.


----------



## kreika (Aug 31, 2021)

Says it has 20 inch wheels?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2021)

kreika said:


> Says it has 20 inch wheels?



does it? that can't be a 20". I can't see Craigslist at work since they just today started blocking it. 😡 *HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO FIND MY NEXT BIKE!!! ..* ebay is blocked as well. I hope they don't really expect me to work a full 8 hours every day.  going to have to bring a laptop to work.


----------



## kreika (Aug 31, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> does it? that can't be a 20". I can't see Craigslist at work since they just today started blocking it. 😡 *HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO FIND MY NEXT BIKE!!! ..* ebay is blocked as well. I hope they don't really expect me to work a full 8 hours every day.  going to have to bring a laptop to work.



Saw it in the craigs listing and has a 29 inch frame


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2021)

posting has expired.


----------

